# do we need to cut the nails of pigeons?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought a few new fantail recently, I noticed they have very long curly nails, much longer then those of my birds, do I need to trim it ? I guess they will not be comfortable to walk with such long nails.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes you have to they will have a hard time walking on wire grills and it twist their toes too


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Just put a brick by the place they roost, that will take care of your problem.
If you don't know how far to clip the nails, you may get the pigeon bleeding from the nail ( they have a vein in the nails)


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

do you know why have such long nails? I have never paid attention to nails of my birds before, but I never seen pigeon with such long nails, esp the seller told me they are all young birds..


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I also have 2 fantails that i was told to be young . they also had very long nails . i put sand paper on there perches for a little while that took care of them . 
after reading about bricks I'm going to put bricks near where they rost


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Its strange for young birds to have long nails. They may have been living on wood or saw dust thier whole life. I like the sand paper idea Jason.
If you let your birds out and they walk on concrete, rocks, the roof ect they shouldn't need nails trimmed or if birds have a good loft with a variety of things to stand on like bricks, wire a concrete block ect.
People trim nails and beaks all the time in the show world. Fancy pigeons are often caged thier whole life so they don't wear down like free birds. It's like if you walk your dog enough you won't need to trim its nails either.
I think feeding on terracotta plates every now and then keeps the beak at a good length.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive heard you can burn the beak down with a cigarette but that sounds nasty.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

If the nails stay bad and the bricks dont help you can try cement perches for parrots. They are made like sand paper and work great for nails and beaks on parrots. If the pigeons land on them and they probably will they will keep their nails perfect.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

you can trim the beaks with sharp fingernail clippers


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

im just used to trimming their nails cause i have show racers and i hate seeing them in the aviary hopping from the wire floor just because their nails get caught on it,and its not nice when they jump on the other birds feathers since it long sharp nails strips feathers and its bad on shows,here is a pic of some


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> you can trim the beaks with sharp fingernail clippers


Same with toe nails.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> Ive heard you can burn the beak down with a cigarette but that sounds nasty.


....................


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Coocooloft said:


> im just used to trimming their nails cause i have show racers and i hate seeing them in the aviary hopping from the wire floor just because their nails get caught on it,and its not nice when they jump on the other birds feathers since it long sharp nails strips feathers and its bad on shows,here is a pic of some


Now that is called beautiful bird, what is the color BTW


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

in the show type racing homer this is their red check


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

this is a father and son


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They are red check for sure but some other gene looks to be at play which is smudging out the pattern slightly, Could be spread, Smoky, Opal even I suppose
What were the parents?


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

the grandfather is a blue checker mated to a silver hen


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

or i should say blue grizzle im sorry not blue checker


----------

